# Royal Saudi Air Force Jet Down in Yemen



## tomahawk6 (24 May 2015)

The rebels have shot down another aircraft they claim.This time a Saudi jet.Don't know the cause of the crash but the plane is down and the pilot is missing.

http://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2015/05/24/lok-lee-yemen-houthis-claim-saudi-plane-shot-down.cnn


----------



## Deleted member 84189 (24 May 2015)

Hm. They asked for it. 

This is quite impressive, though. 
Who armed the rebels as to enable them to take down jets?


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 May 2015)

So we have one group of Arabs we really don't like (the Yemenis) killing another group of Arabs we really, really shouldn't like (the Saudis) ... what's not to like?  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2015)

Agree totally.👍


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 May 2015)

Iran's proxy war.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (24 May 2015)

Did a Saudi fighter crash?

Foxtrot Alpha is reporting that the 'aircraft wreckage' is just droptanks and AIM-120C missiles. The article states that it is possible that a Saudi fighter dropped its external stores. It goes on to state that this does not mean an aircraft didn't crash, but that the images are not of a crashed aircraft.

http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/was-a-saudi-arabian-fighter-jet-shot-down-over-sanaa-ye-1706663087


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2015)

Better luck next time.   >


----------

